# New Tarantula Owner/Pink Zebra Beauty



## LeadGuitarist (Jul 19, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

I am a new Tarantula owner of a female Pink Zebra Beauty that I bought about a week ago.

I have named her twinkletoes. After I saw how fast see can chase crickets, that name seemed quit fitting. She is about 3.5" 

I have her housed in a large plastic spider container with the trap door in the top center. I have fed her 5 crickets a few days ago which she nailed very quickly.

I need to now clean up the remains, but I am not yet real comfortable with taking the top of her home because she is a climber.

I saw that other people had indicated that these use long tweezers to clean their spider's home. I was wondering where you purchase these.

Also, I was curious about how I would work on trying to let her come near my hand without getting bitten. 

Last, I would like to her what types of water containers would be recommended for a spiders of this size as well as an tips that Pink Zebra Beauty owners might have. 

Thanks,
-John-


----------



## SpiderTwin (Jul 19, 2003)

You should be able to get the cricket remains out during the day time, your PZB should be fairly inactive. She also won't move too fast, but they do move faster when they know food is present.

Long tweezers are good to have for many things when taking care of tarantulas. Check you local pet store, they may have them. 

If you do stick your hand in the container, let the T know you are there first by touching it's hind end with something like a paint brush first. You shouldn't have to worry about a PZB biting.

For water, get a shallow dish, the ones I use are about 1" deep and 2.5-3" around. But do this for a larger T only, if it is a spiderling, don't use a water dish just yet.

My only other question is, do you have a place for the T to hide, they need somewhere they can go and feel safe, if they dosen't it can stress them out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chuck (Jul 19, 2003)

i use the tops of peanut butter jars.  good ol' skippy honey roasted peanut butter.

a lot of the suppliers sell the 12" long tweezers, but theyll charge you for the shipping.   many pet shops have the 6" tweezers which are small and daunting when having to clean an agressive T's cage.   maybe you could put tape on the end of a pencil and try to collect the remains that way.  

i never handle my Ts, even the most docile.  but if you wanted to, place your palm on the substrate and gently guide the T to your hand.  never give it a chance to fall and die.  dont panick if it runs up your arm and down your shirt.

my red knee also brushes her ab with her back legs but theres no bald spot, maybe she has smaller hairs that i cant see.  but then again, im sure my allergies would have acted up if she caught me with the hairs.


----------



## LeadGuitarist (Jul 19, 2003)

Thanks  Everyone For The Quick Replies,

I will go and get some long tweezers to remove the food remains.

I would appreciate some suggestions regarding a good hiding object to put in the PZB's home.

I cut up an athletic type of water bottle (halved-it); however, she will not go in it.

Thank you again for your assistance,
-John-


----------



## Valael (Jul 19, 2003)

Personally, I'd look around in other stores before going to a petstore to buy tweasers.  Check pharmacies or something first.  If you buy them in a department store, they'll be cheap.  If you go to a petstore and get them, they'll cost you anywhere from $15 to $25.



Personally, I'd just buy a small pair for now.  Even with the more defensive species, you really don't have to worry much unless it's a deep arboreal enclosure.  Atleast that's my experience.



And you don't have to worry about your Pink Zebra Beauty.  Mine are only slings, but from everything I've heard, they're one of the most docile tarantulas around.


----------



## stu (Jul 19, 2003)

I use cork bark for hides for my T's. You could also use a small plant pot half buried in the substrate.

I guess anything like that would do as long as it isnt clear.

welcome to the boards 

Stu


----------



## chuck (Jul 19, 2003)

i use 2" diameter PVC pipes.  i burry them in the dirt with one end sticking out of the dirt and the other pressed up against the wall so i can always look in.  if you dont want to bother her that much by removing her just to add the pipe, you can always use the halved flower pot method, push it into the dirt so a little space is opened for her to get in and dig.  some Ts like being out in the open.  or maybe shes just getting used to the new home.


----------



## LPacker79 (Jul 19, 2003)

I got my tweezers off Ebay.  A set of 3 (6", 10", and 12") for $12.00.


----------



## Bry (Jul 19, 2003)

What I use for my 2 1/4" G. pulchra is a lid off of a Snapple bottle. Not too big or deep for that size. For my 4" B. albopilosum, I use the lid from a spaghetti sauce jar. As for hides, I use clay pots buried halfway in the substrate. Not very naturalistic-looking, but they work just fine. Both Ts have dug all the substrate out of the pots for more privacy.

Bry


----------



## Kristen (Jul 19, 2003)

We got a pair of fishing tongs (not sure what they're really called) at Walmart in the sporting section for $8. They're about 6". You can order larger tweezers or forceps through a medical supply store, some can get costly though! Good luck with your new T. 

Kristen


----------



## LeadGuitarist (Jul 19, 2003)

Thanks everyone for all of your replies and assistance. You people are the best. 

My T and I thank you all.
-John-


----------



## Shiloah Matheny (Oct 13, 2007)

*Pink Zebra*

In order for you to clean out the remains of food, you will have to eventually put your hand in the cage with her. You will have to establish a trust with her. Have you tried to pick her up yet? The best way to do that is to coax her over to the side of the cage and then walk her up the wall of it and onto your hand. After that, it's all down hill from there. You will get used to feeling her and she will get used to being handled. I currently have a full grown female and that is the way it has worked for us. I also have 14 other tarantulas that I handle the same way and it seems to work.
For her water dish, the best thing to use is a small bowl with a sponge in it soaked with the water. Make sure to check on it every other day for cricket parts and cleaning. If you don't, it could grow mold and then you would have to throw the sponge away and replace it. It is a good idea to replace the sponge every few months anyway. If you have any other questions, feel free to write me. 

Shiloah


----------



## Aschamne (Oct 13, 2007)

Petco sell 12" bamboo tweezers for $2.99


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Oct 14, 2007)

Don't use a sponge in the water bowl they can harbour bacteria. If the bowl is alittle big I put some small clean stones in to make it a bit shallower. If the T is very small don't use one to begin with, just mist the sides of the tank with a water sprayer periodically. The T will also get water from the food it eats. My pink zebra beauty would not bite, but was prone to spooking and would zoom off on occasions, so if you take the lid off the tank or hold her just make sure it won't fall and injure its self, so sit on the floor or put the tank down somewhere safe.


----------



## Thoth (Oct 14, 2007)

Out of curiosity do you guys know you posted to a 4 year old thread.


----------



## sweetmisery (Oct 14, 2007)

Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Oct 14, 2007)

LOL. I didn't even look at the original date, I wonder which page Shiloah dug it up from.


----------



## Aunt Ant (Oct 14, 2007)

For some reason..
 the date's the first thing I check :? 
That's just me


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 9, 2008)

You need not worry about a bite from your Pink Beauty either.  There are as easy going as a Sunday morning.  Lovely T indeed, very docile.


----------



## Zoltan (Oct 9, 2008)

We should do a contest on who digs up the oldest thread in the forum.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Oct 9, 2008)

Paulie B said:


> You need not worry about a bite from your Pink Beauty either.  There are as easy going as a Sunday morning.  Lovely T indeed, very docile.


You need not _worry_ about getting bit from any T, but should rather be aware that any T can, and will, bite at any given moment, regardless of stereo typical behavior or past experiences.

This is also an insanely old thread, and a lot of the information given is incorrect.


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 9, 2008)

With all due respect, so what if it is an old thread.  I dont see many on this sp anyway and am interested in any out there.  Any "corrections" to the incorrect info given is appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## hairmetalspider (Oct 9, 2008)

Paulie B said:


> With all due respect, so what if it is an old thread.  I dont see many on this sp anyway and am interested in any out there.  Any "corrections" to the incorrect info given is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


There's nothing wrong with reviving an old thread if there is new and valuable information to be added, but quite frankly, this was not one of them. 
Most of the time people respond to old threads with opinions and random comments that  simply reactivate old threads and clog up the boards with threads that are done and over with.(Thus, why they haven't been read or commented on for years.)
It was no disrespect towards you, but in all due honesty, you can find a TON of threads on this species using the search function. It also didn't seem like you brought the thread back up to learn more about the species, but rather to imply that this species does not bite, which isn't true.
 Nothing personal, have at it. Maybe we'll learn something new. 
(Above all, NEVER use a sponge in your T cage.) The "PZB" is also scientifically known as _Eupalaestrus campestratus_, although this may vary because common names are bull and easily manipulated for various species.
Alright, there's my contribution.


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 9, 2008)

*R-e-l-a-x*

In my experience, PZBs are the most docile T out there.  You can do virtually anything to/with them and they won't bite.  Ours is the one T I let my 5 year old handle any time she cares to and with virtually no supervision (she knows to sit down on the floor and hold it low in case it falls, etc.).  You don't need to touch its abdomen with a paint brush before handling it or do any of the things recommended for more defensive Ts--you can essentially just reach in and grab it.  Don't sweat it.

--the nature boy


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 9, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> It also didn't seem like you brought the thread back up to learn more about the species, but rather to imply that this species does not bite, which isn't true.


I suppose in theory someone out there could have a highly defensive E. campestratus, but I have yet to hear of it.  There's not a single bite report of a PZB.  Technically speaking, any tarantula can bite.  Some species, however, don't seem to have the temperament to do so.  Have you ever heard of a defensive PZB, Corey? :? :? :?  *Once again*, you have no idea what you're talking about. ()


----------



## Sooner (Oct 9, 2008)

Thread necromancy


----------



## hairmetalspider (Oct 9, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> I suppose in theory someone out there could have a highly defensive E. campestratus, but I have yet to hear of it.  There's not a single bite report of a PZB.  Technically speaking, any tarantula can bite.  Some species, however, don't seem to have the temperament to do so.  Have you ever heard of a defensive PZB, Corey? :? :? :?  *Once again*, you have no idea what you're talking about. ()


Excuse me?

For someone to state that a tarantula will not bite is completely assanin. Regardless of popular beliefs and experiences, any tarantula can and will bite you under the right circumstances. The statement "A tarantula will not bite you" is false. Thus, my statement.

If you have an issue you'd like to discuss, you can PM me, but please refrain from making smart alec comments and bold statements in which you don't know what _you're_ talking about. You're very quickly losing my support here on the boards.


----------



## Zoltan (Oct 9, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> There's not a single bite report of a PZB.


http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2753


----------



## crpy (Oct 9, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2753


heh heh heh, NB, open wide + insert foot, lol


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 10, 2008)

*nope.*



crpy said:


> heh heh heh, NB, open wide + insert foot, lol


Lies.  All lies.  lol.  

--the nature boy


----------



## 7mary3 (Oct 10, 2008)

Humble pie anyone? 

Mmmmmmm........ tasty. 

Don't worry, I had some yesterday.


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Lies.  All lies.  lol.
> 
> --the nature boy


to tell you the truth , I read it again, and i would NOT classify this as a bite, there was NO intent , you have my utmost apologies NB, lol


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 10, 2008)

crpy said:


> you have my utmost apologies NB


Ha!  Perhaps you should apologize to me again.  Chump.

--the nature boy


----------



## 7mary3 (Oct 10, 2008)

I see that we've regurgitated as quickly as we ingested.


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Ha!  Perhaps you should apologize to me again.  Chump.
> 
> --the nature boy


ungrateful sheesh, nope that only deserved one, besides, knowing you the shoe will be on the other foot soon cause you are susceptible to H.I.M. disease lol


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 10, 2008)

crpy said:


> ungrateful sheesh, nope that only deserved one, besides, knowing you the shoe will be on the other foot soon cause you are susceptible to H.I.M. disease lol


I have a feeling I could make a good guess, but what the bleep is "H.I.M. disease"?


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> I have a feeling I could make a good guess, but what the bleep is "H.I.M. disease"?


lol, oh yeah I know what your thinking so dont get excited, it has nothing to do with being gay. Its *H*oof *I*n *M*outh disease lol


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 10, 2008)

crpy said:


> lol, oh yeah I know what your thinking so dont get excited, it has nothing to do with being gay. Its *H*oof *I*n *M*outh disease lol


Thanks for the clarification.  You know, there are certain people on these boards that would get pretty d@mn excited if they thought the nature boy was...well...a rect@l warlord.  lol.

--the nature boy


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  You know, there are certain people on these boards that would get pretty d@mn excited if they thought the nature boy was...well...a rect@l warlord.  lol.
> 
> --the nature boy


Im gonna refer to you as the "mailman" from now on, ask me why


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 10, 2008)

crpy said:


> Im gonna refer to you as the "mailman" from now on, ask me why


lol.  I have no idea what you're talking about but I'll have you know some of my best friends are gay.  

--the nature boy


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> lol.  I have no idea what you're talking about but I'll have you know some of my best friends are gay.
> 
> --the nature boy


mine too, it has nothing to do with being gay, it has everything to do with you "pushing the envelope" and teetering on the edge of disaster with your posts


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 10, 2008)

crpy said:


> mine too, it has nothing to do with being gay, it has everything to do with you "pushing the envelope" and teetering on the edge of disaster with your posts


I was attempting to throw a bit of fuel on the fire with the "some of my best friends.." line.  In reality, though, one of my younger brothers is gay.  People need to cultivate a sense of humor.  Just because something isn't P.C. doesn't mean it should be out of bounds.  

--the nature boy


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> I was attempting to throw a bit of fuel on the fire with the "some of my best friends.." line.  In reality, though, one of my younger brothers is gay.  People need to cultivate a sense of humor.  Just because something isn't P.C. doesn't mean it should be out of bounds.
> 
> --the nature boy


you see thats the problem with online discussion ,its hard to determine conversational inflection, lol. unless i put a bunch of these in    ;P  .

Oh btw PC mostly covers the truth


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 10, 2008)

crpy said:


> thats the problem with online discussion ,its hard to determine conversational inflection


So I can loosen up and start saying exactly what I'd like to if I start using these:  :drool:


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> So I can loosen up and start saying exactly what I'd like to if I start using these:  :drool:


Im cool with anything, lol


----------



## jb62 (Jul 13, 2010)

Tweezers you can get at garden centres also 25cm long they are cheaper.
As for being scared it will ease off as I'm an ex-arachnophobic and have a sub-adult B.smithi and a B.albopisum juvi and it's all down to plan before you act and take your time don't panic and before you know it your be potting up your t with ease and feel better with your self.


----------



## Julia (Jul 13, 2010)

This thread is hilarious!  Dug up from the grave MANY times!  Now I'm reminded of a song.  Let's see if any one else knows this song, even with my changing a few words.

"This is the thread that never ends.  Yes it goes on and on, my friends!  Some people started posting here, not knowing what it was!  And they'll continue posting here forever JUST because...  This is the thread that never ends....."


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jul 13, 2010)

Julia said:


> This thread is hilarious!  Dug up from the grave MANY times!  Now I'm reminded of a song.  Let's see if any one else knows this song, even with my changing a few words.
> 
> "This is the thread that never ends.  Yes it goes on and on, my friends!  Some people started posting here, not knowing what it was!  And they'll continue posting here forever JUST because...  This is the thread that never ends....."


We want a video or nobody will believe what you are saying. Singing! I meant singing!


----------



## Julia (Jul 13, 2010)

Cirith Ungol said:


> We want a video or nobody will believe what you are saying. Singing! I meant singing!


[YOUTUBE]HNTxr2NJHa0[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT:  Good luck getting it out of your head for the rest of eternity.


----------



## Ictinike (Jul 13, 2010)

Julia said:


> [YOUTUBE]HNTxr2NJHa0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> EDIT:  Good luck getting it out of your head for the rest of eternity.


Evil, Evil, Evil..

LOL.. Now I'm going to drive my wife and kids crazy with this one and spread this noxious earworm!


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Julia. I think.


----------

